# Need Suggestion to buy compact Camera with budget of 25k?



## ramprasad1211 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm planning to buy a camera with in budget of 25k. I've browsed, saw lot of cameras & their reviews. End of my research what I've got is "Confusion". So I found this website finally & thought some one can help! 

Things I'm looking for: (In priority order)

1. Indoor low light picture quality should be great ( I've two kids & that's the main reason for this purchase  )
2. Time between snap to snap should be as less as possible.
3. Optical zoom 
4. Brightness & sharpness of the picture should be great
5. HD video (would love to have, but fine even if it's not present)
6. Battery lifetime 

I've looked at Sony HX50v, DSC-HX300v & Canon powershot SX260. But I'm confused as some say it's good & some give negative feedback. So friends please help me in taking right decision!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2013)

Welcome to our forum 

There are various options in your budget
1. Superzooms with huge optical zoom and descent pic quality (SX50, HX300)
2. Advance point and shoot Olympus XZ1 , Canon S110
3. Mirrorless like Nikon j1, Olympus EPM1 
4. DSLR Canon 1100D and Nikon D3100


soo according to your requirements i am giving priority list

1. Indoor low light picture quality should be great ( I've two kids & that's the main reason for this purchase ) ( DSLR, mirrorless, advance P&S, superzoom)
2. Time between snap to snap should be as less as possible. ( DSLR, mirrorless, advance P&S, superzoom)
3. Optical zoom ( Superzoom, Advance P&S , DSLR/Mirrorless )
4. Brightness & sharpness of the picture should be great ( DSLR, mirrorless, advance P&S, superzoom)
5. HD video (would love to have, but fine even if it's not present) (Superzoom, advance P&S, mirrorless, DSLR)
6. Battery lifetime  (somewhat similar)

I would say 1st decide the form you want to buy 
DSLR and mirrorless needs more care and they have less magnification with default lens
superzoom and DSLR are big and need a saperate bag to carry
Superzoom have poor low light quality and its huge optical zoom is useless handheld after sun goes down.
DSLR have most complicated HD video recording among others.

My suggestion will be Olympus EPM1 ...other than optical zoom for which u need to buy a separate lens, its perfect


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah, it's better you narrow down the form factor and type (fixed lens or interchangeable).



sujoyp said:


> DSLR and mirrorless needs more care



 Good point Sujoy. Something a new dslr buyer not aware of. Something not mentioned often...


----------



## ramprasad1211 (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm definitely looking for compact camera. 

And am just coming back from my window shopping on exploring cameras. This is my observation:

Sony HX300: Optiocal zoom is not good. I couldn't zoom in properly on a text which is 20ft away! That was disappointing!. Infact sony HX20 was good when I tried on optical zoom.

Sony HX50: brighness of the picture/LCD was not good. Am not sure whether the picture clarify will be same when I transfer to computer. But I definitely had lot of expectations on this particularly, but it disappointed me. Where as HX300 brightness was very good compared to HX50

Sony Xperia Z Smarth Phone: I was amazed with picture quality when I tried. 

I couldn't get hold of canon power shot 260HS as it was not available in any of the showrooms.

Hmm...totally lost. 1 week of my research & still no where near to any good camera!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 23, 2013)

You try IQ based on how good photos look on the screen ? Well my friend, in that case you are judging LCD panels  and not the cameras themselves. 

Try to look at reviews online that have full size samples, compare based on that and not what is seen on the LCD panel.


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2013)

Since you are talking about HX300 after saying you want compact, I assume that you mean "compact camera" as fixed lens camera and you mean by saying "optical zoom" that you want plenty of optical zoom (aka mega/super zoom).

If you can't find it in local store, you can try online stores.

Bridge camera:
SX50
FZ60
HS30 EXR

Travel zoom:
TZ30


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 28, 2013)

If you want good low light performance get camera with a bigger sensor! check Canon S95 too Buy Canon PowerShot S95 10MP Point-and-Shoot Digital Camera (Black) with 4GB Card,Camera Case Online at Low Price in India | Canon Product Reviews & Ratings - Junglee.com


----------

